# powerful laptop at 75k



## adityamakkar (Jun 22, 2012)

Budget : 75k plus-minus 5k

Size and weight : 15.6 inch preferably.  Do not care about weight/thickness/elegance just want powerful laptop

Screen : Better than 1366 × 768 if possible

Brand like/dislike : none

Processor should be 3rd gen i7 because I wont buy another laptop for atleast 4 years.
Graphics card should be equivalent or may be better -D) than geforce gt650m.

Primary tasks would be video editing and gaming (like mw3 Max Payne 3. Bf3)

Also required is a backlit keyboard.

I can wait for a month if some good laptop is going to released soon.

Thanks


----------



## perplexed (Jun 22, 2012)

Did you check asus website and flipkart ?
Asus laptops are supposed to be total bang for buck although I am apprehensive if they have rolled out 3rd gen i5/i7 yet in their portfolio.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dell Latitude E6220 Will Meet Your Requirement....!!!
      You Should Go For It..


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 22, 2012)

this will meet all your requirements The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

You should wait for a month and see what reviews the Inspiron manages to get. And also, a month should see many companies bring out new IB models, since you primarily want an i7, I'd say you wait two or three weeks.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 25, 2012)

How is Asus n56 vz? 
It meets all my requirements but only thing that is bothering me is that its gpu is ddr3 instead of gddr5. Does that makes significant difference in gaming performance?

Another laptop that i am considering is  msi ge60 which has option of gt650m or gtx660m. Is it available in india? If yes can it be bought from nehru place delhi or online?

Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 26, 2012)

Wait and let dell come up with XPS laptops with IVB processors and when it arrives you can buy it


----------



## vignesh93 (Jun 26, 2012)

Even i'm w8ing for a gaming laptop to release in india.my budget is 65k-70k. need nvidia 650m graphics.
And btw there is huge difference in performance in ddr3 and gddr5 of 650m.
GDDR5 version of 650m is much faster..
check this NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
i think MSI GE60 is the best laptop for your and my budget !!


----------



## sandy1291 (Jun 26, 2012)

anybody knows if msi ge60(gtx660m) or msi gt683 is available in delhi and at what price...
any help will be appreciated


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

i have not yet confronted any sign of availability of msi
somebody please throw some light


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone has a clue when will HP upgrade their dv6 7*** series with models that have options like gt650m, backlit keyboard, full hd screen etc. like hp dv6 7014nr?


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 30, 2012)

Does anyone own or can give a review about this laptop :
Samsung 550p5c-s02in
Its specs are :
i7 3610qm, gt650m ddr3, 1600×900 matte display, no backlit keyboard     only 90 watts charger
Its priced at 58k!!!


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 5, 2012)

hello 
I am also facing the same issue can not find msi ge 60 and asus n56 laptops in india 
 and yes both r awesome for gaming


----------



## aaronlivera (Jul 13, 2012)

Even I am planning to buy a laptop...
I liked Samsung 550 but it doesnt have backlit. Keyboard....!!! And the gpu is not gddr5...
Am wondering will there be 15" size of Samsung's  7series.... if then it would have been awesome.....!!!


other than this I think alienware Will be good...!!!  Any owners or reviews on alienware. 14x...


----------



## vignesh93 (Jul 16, 2012)

m14x is highly priced in indian market..u'll get it for 95k for i7 and i5 model is around 80+ k .
But its killer portable machine !


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 18, 2012)

vignesh93 said:


> m14x is highly priced in indian market..u'll get it for 95k for i7 and i5 model is around 80+ k .
> But its killer portable machine !



also guys 95k model in india has only 1gb 650m


----------

